# Which part of your body initiate downswing???



## Sanchez (Apr 16, 2007)

I used to fire the downswing with my hip, but struggle with consistency. Since last year, I initiate using my shoulder; the ball fly much straighter and more consistent. 

However the drawback are reduce in distance...

Would like to know, how you start your downswing??? 

Appreciate any input.


----------



## Theswingdoc (Apr 16, 2007)

*No rotation*

Whether you think about starting your downswing with your arms, your shoulders or your hips I feel that the key is to make sure you do not start by rotating any part of your body. I see a lot of my students beginning theri swing with a turn which usually results in an outside to in downswing causing weak pull fades or slices. If you can think about dropping your arms into the "slot" while shifting you weight to your front foot you should hit longer straighter shots. TheSwingDoc.com


----------



## gtballer (Apr 9, 2007)

When you get to the top of your swing, nothing should initiate your golf swing. Let the club fall by itself and it will create a more natural swing. home


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I initate my swing, with a slight bump to the left. Then as the clubhead drops into the slot, I rotate quickly, and let my arms follow their natural path from their. IMO, this is the only right way to do it.


----------



## Sanchez (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for your advices, I'll try it out!!!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

300Yards said:


> I initate my swing, with a slight bump to the left. Then as the clubhead drops into the slot, I rotate quickly, and let my arms follow their natural path from their. IMO, this is the only right way to do it.


This is exactly correct. This frees your hips to rotate and gets you in a very powerful position at impact.


----------

